# Free Standing Lumber Racks?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

So moving to a new house in Denver where we have to float our basement walls. The old plan of hanging 500 board feet off the walls just wont work anymore so am looking at freestanding lumber racks. Does anyone have any suggestions for where to get premade ones at a decent price? Looking for something that will hold a few hundred board feet and doesnt need to be attached to a wall. Not really interested in making them as I have about 500 other things to do in a new home and making a rack is low on my priority list…but getting my lumber stacked nice and off the ground is.

Thanks!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Steel racks can be outrageous in price. I saw some used ones yesterday for 10K. Maybe a local discount center, building center, or re-purpose type shop?


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Another possibility is commercial store shelving. If there is a store going out of business or remodeling in your area it could be worth checking out. ..Maybe check Craig's List.

I have some that is very strong. Recently I was able to stand on one shelf which was already stacked with 150bf of lumber to reach something above and it supported the weight with nary a whimper.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Ladder brackets? Lean them up against the wall.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Metal Cantilever Racks

Great company to deal with.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

If you get sticker shock from the cost of steel racks and decide to build your own, I built a rack similar to these racks for a friend. It's an easy rack to build.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/tip/sturdy-simple-lumber-rack.aspx

http://canadianhomeworkshop.com/2317/project-plans/rack-em-up


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 25, 2014)

Try looking for used single sided cantilever rack. May talk with these guys or other used rack sellers in your area and see if they have something smaller.

http://denver.craigslist.org/bfd/4562863608.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/bfs/4563678879.html


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't purchase anything I can make, especially something as simple and cheap as this. It can be made in very little time, and be built to whatever size you have room for.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Can you anchor something into the floor joists above and either to the floor or just but the lower end against the wall.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's my free-standing shop-built rack.

It's on 12×1200lb casters. If you leave that off, you save over $200.

Also, I look for "cantelever racks" on CL and ebay from time to time. Most of them are too tall or too expensive, but I found one cheap on ebay that's 7' tall and 8' long.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92622


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

+1 CL if you can be patient. I just picked up 3 6' sections of 97" tall heavy duty rack out side of San Antonio for $800. And I got all the poplar that was on the rack… 5/4 s4s about 200 lf. And he threw in a water cooler and a trampoline.

(ok, sorry to comment just to sneak in a tool gloat, but it does support the watch CL claim 

P.S. Sorry *Jerry* I know you haven't commented on this thread yet, but apologies in advance for poaching a good find down in your territory!!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought some from a guy going out of business with health problems .However you could watch out for local auctions selling store metal shelving,Especially from someone closing down their business or retiring or being made bankrupt.The local auctioneers will keep you on the right track and you can save a smal fortune doing it this way .Otherwise cheap studding pine from the builders centres and that either on it's own or with some kind of mdf or other bearding onto it but metal is best if you can get it. Alistair


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

After a month of waiting for something good to show up on craigslist and quotes of $1500 or so for steel racks that would just be adequate, I sucked it up and built my own rack. My father in law had a bunch of thin wall conduit he gave me which worked as the supports. A few 2×6s, 2×4s, casters, and a ton of bolts and I was good to go. I originally had designed it just to use 6 casters which should support 2,000 lbs. It rolled…but just barely. Added another 4 casters and it glides around pretty good now.










I tried to put all of my 8/4+ lumber in the center and all of my 4/4 lumber on the cantilever sections. Large slabs of walnut are at the bottom. I put all of my exotics on the 2×4 shelf since they're so damn heavy.


----------



## shiplap_stephen (2 mo ago)

A little late to the party on this but found this thread via Google. I've had the same predicament in the past. Cantilever racking usually fits the bill, you can usually find used ones if you call around. Local places often have inventory laying around they are wanting to get rid of. 

There are also new sets you can pick up which can get a little spendy. 

https://dakotastorageproducts.com/products/pallet-racking/cantilever-racks/


----------

